# Frustrated with Endo/Looking for Guidance



## AmeliaJade (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'll try to get to the point as quicky as I can. I have been battling thyroid issues for 10 years. It took them that long to realize I Hashimoto's. Last year I had my left lobe removed due to a huge, benign tumor. Started Levothyroxine and Calcitriol. For awhile things were fine. Then slowly I started having a myriad of symptoms...some old ones from before the surgery and some new ones. I saw my endo just this morning and he dismissed everything. He told me that because my lab work shows all my numbers in the correct range that I am fine and any symptoms I'm having are not a result of the disease. I don't believe him.

My symptoms include heart palpitations, anxiety, sometimes feeling like I'm not getting enough air and as if my ciruclation is poor (hands and feet go numb). I also have bloating and get full very quickly. I have to eat very small meals because of this. I am eating much less than before and I happen to be training for a 5k so I'm exercising more. However, my weight keeps going up. I mentioned this and he told me that weight gain with thyroid disease is a myth. !?! I have terrible joint and bone pain. Of course, I do account for some of it being due to exercising but my worst joint pain is in my elbows. I have nausea, headaches, etc. I also have episodes of nighttime heart burn which I've never experienced outside of pregnancy. That is just a small list of what I'm experiencing.

Anyway, he insisted that all my numbers look great and so I am great. He completely dismissed everything I said and told me that if I'm really worried I should see my family doctor. He said everything I described is unrelated to the endocrine system so it has nothing to do with him.

I just have a hard time accepting this. I thought the thyroid had a hand in regulating everything. I have all these issues and NONE of it is related to my documented disease? I was especially surprised on the weight comment. His attitude was that weight is just an issue in our country and something everyone deals with. I understand that. However, is it not strange that I can't eat much, I exercise quite a bit and I'm adding weight? I'm not even maintaining.

I'm seeing the family doctor next week and I think I might just look for a new endo. I've not had much luck with docs in the past decade. It is exhausting dealing with the disease but even more so because of the docs.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Yes the thyroid effects just about all parts of our system, however! when its whacked out or not functioning properly (levels way out of Labs) do we experience symptoms or feel well. Also, thyroid symptoms are very nonspecific - meaning that we may well have another cause of our symptoms. Other health issues share many of the same symptoms as thyroid, so it can't or should not be assumed all the time that symptoms are due to thyroid, especially when our levels have been in Labs range for a while. If you haven't had a thorough check up lately or at least check health issues that correspond with your symptoms, perhaps you should do so. Or, like some of us, treat our symptoms separately from thyroid where possible, with better and faster results.
Perhaps your regular doctor can recommend an endo. who is willing work with you....Good luck!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't really find fault with the endo you saw.

If you're having joint pain it might behoove you to see a rheumatologist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmeliaJade said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll try to get to the point as quicky as I can. I have been battling thyroid issues for 10 years. It took them that long to realize I Hashimoto's. Last year I had my left lobe removed due to a huge, benign tumor. Started Levothyroxine and Calcitriol. For awhile things were fine. Then slowly I started having a myriad of symptoms...some old ones from before the surgery and some new ones. I saw my endo just this morning and he dismissed everything. He told me that because my lab work shows all my numbers in the correct range that I am fine and any symptoms I'm having are not a result of the disease. I don't believe him.
> 
> ...


Hi there!!! Before I comment, I would love to see your most recent thyroid labs with the ranges. Different labs use different ranges so this is a must.

Also, have you had any of these tests?

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

And..................your thyroid does grow back if any thyroid tissue is remaining. It would be a good idea to get a radioactive uptake scan.

If your family doc is more amenable, I certainly would see him/her. I am with you; I don't believe your endo either.


----------

